# Whats your favorite speck-red Lure



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

To me nothing beats live shrimp but I did buy a nice shiny new mirror lure today caught my eye, called a mirr o mullet sure looks pre tty- topwater walker. What's your go to fall speck red lure?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*favorite lure*

My favorite lure for specks and reds is a top dog mirror lure white with a red head


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

geez, can I only pick one? saltwater assassin in bone diamond, on a 1/8 oz mizmo.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

frog03 said:


> My favorite lure for specks and reds is a top dog mirror lure white with a red head


Almost bought one of those.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

timeflies said:


> geez, can I only pick one? saltwater assassin in bone diamond, on a 1/8 oz mizmo.


Soft lure?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I moved within a stone's throw of blackwater bay and yellow river is two miles!! I just need a boat ha ha. My neighbor said I could use his john boat I'm the mean time. So if u see a big dude in a little paddle boat don't run me over lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Heddon super spook jr white w/ a red head. Easier for me to get that perfect walk the dog action with it compared to the mirror mullet.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

This one!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

saintsfann76 said:


> To me nothing beats live shrimp but I did buy a nice shiny new mirror lure today caught my eye, called a mirr o mullet sure looks pre tty- topwater walker. What's your go to fall speck red lure?


Zara Spook, bone colored...like this one, minus the broken hooks...lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

zoom flukes in white on 1/8 oz. jig head...


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

double fluke rig. you can catch one of each!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

H2O Express Pink Lightening from Academy Sports. Heddon black & chrome Super Spook is #2...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Skitterwalk, chartreuse and silver.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone prefer a loop knot for a more "life like" action or just stick with a regular improved clinch?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bone Spook*



barefoot said:


> Zara Spook, bone colored...like this one, minus the broken hooks...lol


Mine also. It's also good for surf fishing! The more battered it gets, the better it is! C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lure Action*



Randall2point0 said:


> Does anyone prefer a loop knot for a more "life like" action or just stick with a regular improved clinch?


Manufacturers put split rings on the front of their lures because they think that we can't tie loop knots.

There are different school sof thought on this. Some people like to 'cinch' it up tight; others; loop.

I prefer the loop because IMHO, it gives a lure, especially a topwater the freedom to create more action.

To each; their own. JMHO C2


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like a chug bug in chrome and blue.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was watching a fishing show in SUN and they did loop knots on there paddle bait jerk baits..


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Yo-zuri 1/2oz 3D crystal minnow. The shallow water diver


----------

